
Baidu Will Release a Free Operating System for Self-Driving Cars - ptrptr
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/604220/baidu-will-release-a-free-operating-system-for-self-driving-cars/
======
WheelsAtLarge
This will be the equivalent of Android on phones. Anyone trying to find a
profitable business model with auto pilot software will get crushed since
Baidu does not have to make a profit on the auto OS. Smart. My question is:
what kind of apps will there be?

